# Das Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2005)

oder
*"Was aus einem kleinen Hobbyprojekt alles werden kann"*

Was hat unser Dok da nur angerichtet?

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen Angebot, dazu viel Glück, viele engagierte Helfer, viel investierte Zeit und konsequente Arbeit.

Das Ergebnis ist dann ein Portal wie das Anglerboard.

Und – auch wenn das viele meinen – das Anglerboard ist ja nicht nur das Forum.

Für die vielen verschiedenen Angebote und Services gibt es entsprechend viele begeisterte Besucher und Nutzer - und auch viele die aus den verschiedensten Gründen mit manchem Service und Angebot nicht einverstanden sind.

Manche beklagen die Entwicklung vom kleinen „familiären“ Forum für Gleichgesinnte zur großen Kommunikations-, Informations-, und Unterhaltungsplattform – für wieder andere macht gerade das den Reiz aus.

Manche nutzen außer dem Anglerboard keine anderen Seiten – andere sind so häufig wie im Anglerboard auch auf anderen Angelseiten zu finden.

Die einen fühlen sich im Forum „zensiert“, wenn die Moderatoren versuchen den im Anglerboard üblichen Ton zu garantieren – anderen dauert es im Einzelfalle zu lange bis die Mods reagieren.

Die einen wollen am liebsten für jede Fischart ein Extraforum und dazu möglichst eine eigene Portalseite – den andern ist es jetzt schon fast zu unübersichtlich.

Die einen wollen nur möglichst angelfachlich/sachliche Beiträge lesen – die anderen freuen sich gerade auch über die „OffTopic“ – Bereiche. 

Die einen sind die (inter)aktiven, kommunikativen Nutzer, die anderen lesen nur mit im Forum.

Manche nutzen nur das Forum, andere nur das Magazin, wieder andere beides, manche nutzen nur die Infoseiten und Serviceangebote.

Die einen hätten gerne mehr redaktionelle Berichterstattung – die anderen finden es gut dass gerade die „normalen“ Angler hier kommunizieren können.

Das könnte man jetzt sicher endlos fortsetzen.

Aber es heisst ja auch:
*Jedem Recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann.*

Warum diese Zeilen?

Weil ja praktisch alle Mitglieder und Nutzer sich „Ihr eigenes“ Anglerboard gestalten. Und zwar durch die Art der Nutzung. Der eine mehr aktiv, der andere mehr passiv, der eine nutzt alle Möglichkeiten, der andere nur einen Teil.

Für jeden ist das Anglerboard also letztlich was anderes, sein eigenes "persönliches Anglerboard".

Und dementsprechend kommen immer wieder viele Wünsche, Vorschläge, (manchmal) konstruktive Kritik und Ideen, wie man das Anglerboard anders, besser, größer etc. gestalten könnte. 

Da Dok immer Wert darauf gelegt hat, das Anglerboard auch entsprechend der Wünsche der Member zu gestalten freuen wir uns immer über entsprechende Hilfe und Ideen.

Während es aber in der Anfangsphase noch relativ leicht war, Wünsche umzusetzen, hat das Anglerboard mit all den Partnerseiten doch inzwischen Dimensionen angenommen, dass man aus den verschiedensten Gründen heraus nicht mehr so einfach wie am Anfang alles umstellen kann.

Viele Leute die Vorschläge machen (und einen Vorschlag macht ja nur wer davon überzeugt ist), können dann nicht verstehen wenn ein solcher Vorschlag nicht umgesetzt wird oder es eine längere Zeit dauert.

Nach wie vor ist es das Bemühen des ganzen Teams, seien es (Co)Admins, Moderatoren oder auch vieler Member, die aktiv mit am Anglerboard arbeiten, das Anglerboard immer weiter zu entwickeln.

Dafür muss man sich einfach einmal recht herzlich bedanken!!

Und all die „Enttäuschten“, deren Vorschläge und/oder Ideen man nicht so wie gewollt oder auch gar nicht umsetzen konnte oder wollte, die bitten wir zum einen Verständnis dafür, zum anderen möchten wir uns bedanken für Ihr Engagement. 

Denn nur so lässt und wird sich das Anglerboard weiterhin ständig auch weiterentwickeln können.

Nur eben nicht in dem rasanten Tempo, das man vor 5 Jahren, als diese geniale Plattform ins Leben gerufen wurde, das noch tun konnte, und dafür will ich hier mal für ein bisschen Verständnis dafür werben.

Danke!

Hier gehts zur Diskussion>>>


----------

